# UK TV in Dubai ...whats the best (any) way to get it?



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

We have been lucky that with 4.2M dish on our roof in Cyprus we have been able to get full britsh sky TV, with sky+ being very handy....I am assuming its a total no go in Dubai..? I have heard of Orbit Showtime, is this the only company that do a simular thing? - also another thing I have heard of is a slingbox?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Kate&Phil (May 3, 2010)

donnasb said:


> We have been lucky that with 4.2M dish on our roof in Cyprus we have been able to get full britsh sky TV, with sky+ being very handy....I am assuming its a total no go in Dubai..? I have heard of Orbit Showtime, is this the only company that do a simular thing? - also another thing I have heard of is a slingbox?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I've also got a similar question, which package shows the English Premier League football games (if any) and how much does it cost?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UK TV - slingbox (no, I don't understand how it works) or downloading. Local channels show various soap operas I believe and Sky News.

No info on Premership games next season. Abu Dhabi have bought the rights for next season (at a vastly inflated price) but have no distribution channel. Part of the contract is that games must be aired.Showtime apparently have financial problems, so I am sure something will be worked out.  I was out with Rob McCaffrey & Derek Whyte last weekend and they know less about what is happening than I do!

-


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Slingbox requires that you have a TV somewhere hooked up to the channels you wish to watch. It then, via the internet, can transmit what is on TV or what has been set to record on your Sky Plus or other hard drive hooked to your TV. It's great if you travel lots and want to watch TV while you are away. If you are going to be in the UAE on a long term basis though you would need someone at home in the UK to be happy to have a slingbox hooked to their TV and happy with you taking control of their TV via the slingbox connection (though they don't have to watch what you are watching but would have to record anythign you can't watch live).

This is my BASIC understanding of how it works. If you are still going to have a house in the UK it is the perfect solution as you can manipulate and change channels from here and the TV need not be switched on (just whatever digital media device it is hooked up to needs to be on).

Otherwise though downloading via iTunes, Apple TV, BBC iPlayer (with a VPN) or 4OD etc. is possible or (shhhhh) bit torrent websites. Some of these options are legal, others are not but as yet are not particularly checked. However the caveat stands that downloading via Bit Torrent and using VPN to access iPlayer is not strictly allowed. I use BBC iPlayer via a VPN but I have a TV with a licence back home so I use that to alleviate my guilt.....

There are many options - google is your friend.


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sling box*

Hi there

we have the slingbox and it works like a dream. I have a spare sky plus box in my mum's house in the uk and we operate it from Dubai. 
It was a little confusing to set up as i am not technically minded so if i can do it anyone can.

The TV in Dubai is crap and i am so relieved to have the sling box. BBC 1 player, 4od etc are not permitted unless you can get around it. 

I purchased the sling box solo and slingcatcher from the company and they are fab


----------



## Blakee1 (May 31, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> Hi there
> 
> we have the slingbox and it works like a dream. I have a spare sky plus box in my mum's house in the uk and we operate it from Dubai.
> It was a little confusing to set up as i am not technically minded so if i can do it anyone can.
> ...


Hey milkshake

I'm looking at getting a slingbox too, does it stream ok from the UK to abroad? I have heard people complaining that quality was rubbish and didn't want to fork out near £100 for something useless!

Thanks


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

*sling box*



Blakee1 said:


> Hey milkshake
> 
> I'm looking at getting a slingbox too, does it stream ok from the UK to abroad? I have heard people complaining that quality was rubbish and didn't want to fork out near £100 for something useless!
> 
> Thanks


HI there

we increased our internet connection to the highest level with du and the quality is great. Sometimes the download speed is not so good so the picture is fuzzy but this doesn't happen.
Sky plus and all the channels work fine here.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

milkshake2044 said:


> Hi there
> 
> we have the slingbox and it works like a dream. I have a spare sky plus box in my mum's house in the uk and we operate it from Dubai.
> It was a little confusing to set up as i am not technically minded so if i can do it anyone can.
> ...


Hi
So do you operate the sky+ box from Dubai, ?
I need to get my head around this  ..... should i purchase a slingbox in the uk and bring over?...


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Slingbox remains in the UK with whichever equipment it is hooked up to. The higher end slingbox's have their own tuner so although you can access saved stuff on the Sky+ you don't actually operate it as such as the slingbox will tune the channel itself so the sky box doesn't need ot be set to the channel you are watching. Good for whomever's Sky+ you are using.

Slingbox's website has a very quick and informative video.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

I have a VPN based in the UK. I can pick up ITV, Ch4, Ch5, BBC and some Sky through their UK based websites. Iplayer works best because you can download and not rely on streaming, though most of the time that is okay as well. Hook your PC to your TV for best results.


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Slingbox remains in the UK with whichever equipment it is hooked up to. The higher end slingbox's have their own tuner so although you can access saved stuff on the Sky+ you don't actually operate it as such as the slingbox will tune the channel itself so the sky box doesn't need ot be set to the channel you are watching. Good for whomever's Sky+ you are using.
> 
> Slingbox's website has a very quick and informative video.


Ok, so would I need a slingcatcher too?

Both our parents have sky+ in the uk, one with just the basic package and one with sports and movies so I assume i would need to connect it to that one? ...tried to watch the demo video on the website and wont play! ...
sorry I think I need a diagram as i still cant workout how this whole thing works
lol!


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

donnasb said:


> Ok, so would I need a slingcatcher too?
> 
> Both our parents have sky+ in the uk, one with just the basic package and one with sports and movies so I assume i would need to connect it to that one? ...tried to watch the demo video on the website and wont play! ...
> sorry I think I need a diagram as i still cant workout how this whole thing works
> lol!



hi there

my parents have 2 sky + boxes in the uk. We are connected to one. We connected the sling box solo to the uk sky plus box and the sling catcher to our tv in dubai. I think the sling catcher projects it to the tv in dubai. Is fairly simple to set up. 

The sling box in the uk needs to be connected to the home IT network. In my mum's house it was impossible to do this cos the modem is miles away so i had to buy the sling turbo too! I did spend quite a lot but it is worth it. Works like a dream now


----------

